# verizon router help



## benboomz

I'm trying to access the router settings for my actiontec MI424WR router. I tried typing in the address into firefox and internet explorer, but i can never get in. I just can't log in no matter what I type into the fields! Can someone please help? 192.168.1.1 is the address.


----------



## JohnWill

What do you see when you do that? I have that exact router, and I have no problem accessing it at that address.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## benboomz

Ethernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-D1-38-9F-0B
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.5
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, 30 August 2007 10:37:46 AM


----------



## JohnWill

OK, you can't get the correct name/password for the router's setup? Reset it to factory defaults, then use the following values:

Name: *admin*
PW: *password*

Note, CASE MATTERS!


----------



## benboomz

how do you restore to factory defaults?


----------



## JohnWill

Hold the reset key in with power on for more than 10 seconds.


----------



## benboomz

i finally was able to log in. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## JohnWill

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the top of the page in the upper right corner.©*


----------



## bigdipper2005

um i tried to follow what you guys did but i'm not really sure how to do factory default on a lab top and whenever i type in password into the 192.168.1.1 it always end up ppppaaaassswwwoorrd... like whenever i type in p 3 other p's follow behind and i'm not really sure why.. please help me


----------

